
Apple Rejecting Hillary Apps and Not Trump Apps - gartogo
I am an IOS game developer on the side and I love making niche games. A couple months ago I made a game about trump and it was a pretty big hit! Last week I made a game about Hillary Clinton that is pretty simple. Her head follows your finger around the screen and you have to run away from the emails and get them in the trash can. Its a pretty fun harmless game. I submitted it to the App Store and it got rejected under the premise of &quot;defaming and mean spirited&quot;. I was pretty upset but not as upset as I was after I saw the all of the trump games on the app store. I kid you not, there are games where you poop on him and turn him in to poop - it&#x27;s pretty ridiculous. I am not a trump supporter, I just think it&#x27;s stupid that they play the double standard and accept games about Trump and not Hillary
======
sheraz
Trump apps are also getting rejected. I have a friend who had his rejected
from the app store, so now they are web only [1].

[1] - [http://www.thegoparcade.com/](http://www.thegoparcade.com/)

